# Movie Marquee: Superman Returns



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

In this Movie Marquee Shane along with special guest Jonathan, a senior writer for EyeCraveDVD.com, discuss what makes Bryan Singer’s new incarnation of the Superman Returns work for them.










*Movie Marquee: Superman Returns*


----------

